# Dateizugriff von Client auf Server über Applet



## lyrics (26. Jul 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich stehe mal wieder vor einem Problem.

Ich habe ein Applet, welches eine INI Datei vom Server auslesen soll. Wenn ich das Applet ausführe bekomme ich eine AccessControlException. Jetzt stehe ich natürlich vor der Frage, wie ich beim laden des Applets eine Policy Datei anhängen kann und wie ob die möglichkeit besteht eine Policy Datei vorm laden des Applets vom Server runterzuladen???

Bitte dringend um Hilfe, da ich nicht wircklich mit dem Projekt weiter komme  :cry: 

Besten Dank schon mal im voraus.

lyrics


----------



## Sky (26. Jul 2005)

kannst Du die INI-Datei nicht einfach mit in's .jar-File packen?


----------



## lyrics (26. Jul 2005)

ich will ja kein komplettes jar file übertragen


----------



## Sky (26. Jul 2005)

Ok, dann nochmal was anderes: liegen Applet und ini-file im selben Bereich auf dem WebServer?


----------



## lyrics (26. Jul 2005)

Ja die liegen im selben bereich.


----------



## Sky (26. Jul 2005)

Na dann zeig mal Code und Fehlermeldung


----------



## MPW (26. Jul 2005)

was spricht denn gegen ein Jar? - Nichts;-)


----------



## Sky (26. Jul 2005)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was spricht denn gegen ein Jar? - Nichts;-)


War auch von Anfang an meine Meinung...


----------

